# The side buttons on my Kindle 3 are driving me crazy



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems that whenever I reposition my hands on my Kindle 3 I am inadvertently hitting the left-side next page button.  Is there a way to disable any of those buttons?  I'd like to turn-off that feature on the left side.  Anybody else here who does this and it drives them batty?  It seems like this is a serious design flaw with the new kindle since those buttons are on the side and they're fairly large and easy to touch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Just use a screwdriver and pry it off, it snaps right off, and then snap it back on when you feel like it.  Hope that helps!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I find that my Javoedge case gives me more to hold onto while protecting the side buttons a bit from inadvertent pressure, even when the cover front is folded all the way so that it is against the back.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Just use a screwdriver and pry it off, it snaps right off, and then snap it back on when you feel like it. Hope that helps!


Yikes! that sounds a little drastic, no matter how irritating the buttons - and yes, I agree, they are. After the K2 which had 'inward' press buttons that you could hold onto without activating until you wanted to, the K3 design takes a while to get used to. It does get better, though I confess I still do it sometimes. 

NogDog is right too, using a cover helps.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Just use a screwdriver and pry it off, it snaps right off, and then snap it back on when you feel like it. Hope that helps!


I don't think I'd want to do that. I'm afraid I'd never get them back on and it would probably be more uncomfortable holding it.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I assumed there wasn't a solution to this problem and I don't mind calling it that.  You would think that Amazon would have considered this when they designed it.  For me I'm always adjusting how I hold the Kindle while reading and the sides are a nice place since there's some good margin there to hold on to.  I'm certain that I'm not the only one out there who finds this frustrating.  Oh well, "you get what you get and you don't throw a fit."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Zell said:


> I assumed there wasn't a solution to this problem and I don't mind calling it that. You would think that Amazon would have considered this when they designed it. For me I'm always adjusting how I hold the Kindle while reading and the sides are a nice place since there's some good margin there to hold on to. I'm certain that I'm not the only one out there who finds this frustrating. Oh well, "you get what you get and you don't throw a fit."


I think it's the down side of making the K3 even smaller. With the larger buttons on the K2 which responded best when clicked toward the inside, it was not as likely to inadvertently click when you bumped the outside edge. But with the much narrower buttons on the more compact K3, it's certainly touchier. Personally, I've adapted and it's not an issue for me now, though occasionally I do accidentally hit either Next button when shifting position while reading in bed.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Pulling the buttons off seems a bit over the top, but there is a gap along the back edge of the button and I'm sure you could wedge a small strip of card or folded paper into there and stop the button from moving - or at least make it need a harder press, which may be enough.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Morf said:


> Pulling the buttons off seems a bit over the top, but there is a gap along the back edge of the button and I'm sure you could wedge a small strip of card or folded paper into there and stop the button from moving - or at least make it need a harder press, which may be enough.


Hmmm, not a bad idea. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Morf said:


> Pulling the buttons off seems a bit over the top, but there is a gap along the back edge of the button and I'm sure you could wedge a small strip of card or folded paper into there and stop the button from moving - or at least make it need a harder press, which may be enough.


Morf, it worked! I stuck the narrow end of my business card into the gap on the underside of the unit, bent the card over length-wise and held the other end into place with some tape. The buttons are still functional to a degree but as you say I have to press fairly firm to have them work. Not only does the "fix" prevent inadvertent button pushing, my Kindle now has my contact information on it in case it gets lost. So, I now have a solution to my frustration.

Thanks!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

A great low-tech solution.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad it worked!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I had difficulty with inadvertent pressing of the side buttons at first too. I have the lighted Kindle cover, and I learned to cradle the cover rather than the device itself when moving it. When I hand the device to my spouse, however, he almost always presses the side buttons, thus losing the screen I wanted to show him! He's learning, though.

I'm glad you found an easy solution to the problem!


----------

